# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Aguaymanto - Physalis Peruviana

## davidoc

*Aguaymanto - Physalis Peruviana* 
El Aguaymanto tiene su origen en los Andes peruanos y crece con los mejores condiciones entre 1800 y 2800 m.snm.  
Aguaymanto es una planta herbácea perenne que crece en las áreas calientes y secas cerca a los Andes. La planta puede alcanzar una altura entre 0. 6 m a 0.9 m, las frutas son bayas del color naranja-amarillo, de forma redonda y 1.5 centímetros a 2 centímetros del diámetro con un sabor peculiar agridulce e amargo de buen gusto. 
La fruta es protegida por una cáscara no comestible de una textura como el papel.  
Es extremadamente rico en vitamina A, con concentraciones de 3000 UI (6 veces más que los tomates) así como la vitamina B y C.  
Es una gran fruta que no se puede dejar de comer es muy agradable 
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.Temas similares: Cultivo de Aguaymanto Cultivando aguaymanto Vendo aguaymanto Aguaymanto Vendo Aguaymanto (Physalis Peruviana) Fresco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola davidoc: 
Muy buenas las fotos; sobre todo la primera que parece de portada. Si tengo la oportunidad de publicarla en algo impreso, te aviso para ver si estás de acuerdo... con sus créditos obviamente. 
Además quería felicitarte por el excelente trabajo que vienes realizando con los productos que provienen de nuestros andes. 
No debe ser nada fácil la tarea de promocionar y hacer conocidas estas frutas a nivel nacional, y menos internacionalmente. Sin embargo veo que eso no te detuvo, y que por el contrario, vienes apostando por ellos; con lo cual contribuyes a hacer más rica y variada, nuestra ya rica y variada agricultura. 
Espero que el foro te sea útil para dar a conocer las bondades de los "Frutos Andinos" y que te pueda ir muy bien en tu empresa, tanto a ti como a tus trabajadores. 
Por último, me gustaría escuchar de ti ¿qué piensas acerca de Sierra Exportadora? ¿Te ha ayudado en algo o has visto progresos al respecto en la Sierra de nuestro país?... Sería bueno escuchar tu opinión al respecto. 
Muchas garcias por utilizar el foro y saludos

----------


## davidoc

Hola bcilloniz 
Felicitaciones por el foro, que es una gran ayuda en promoción de productos, además de mantenerse informado  
Tal como lo dices no es nada fácil promocionar estos productos pero decidí apostar por ellos y lo siguiere haciendo, como es el caso de la Lúcuma que es mi producto principal y que espero este año poder cambiar mi cultivo convencional a orgánico, se que va hacer una tarea difícil pero con constancia se puede lograr.  
Con respecto a Sierra exportadora tal vez mi opinión no sea la adecuada, pero para mi solo son unos pocos los beneficiados, en mi viaje a Cajamarca en busca de cultivos del Aguaymanto la persona con la que me pude contactar era mas el apoyo de las empresas privadas que permitían que sus cultivos crezcan. 
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Como tal vez sabrás, mi padre es un fuerte critico del programa Sierra Exportadora, pero para mí -y supongo que para el público en general- es importante conocer la opinión de otras personas; en especial si viven o trabajan en la sierra y pueden ser testigos de los alcances de este programa. 
No estoy seguro si trabajas en la sierra, pero sí estoy seguro -por el rubro de tu negocio- que tú podrías ser uno de los beneficiarios de este programa, si es que funcionara como debiera. 
Te comento que nosotros publicamos una revista: "AGRARIA" todos los meses y quería ofrecerte la posibilidad de enviarnos artículos, entrevistas, notas, etc, para divulgar y promocionar el cultivo de la lúcuma y otros productos andinos en ella. 
Por otra parte, ya sabes que este foro es libre y puedes publicar todo lo que creas necesario para hacer conocida esta fruta a nivel internacional.  
Acuérdate que la idea del foro es que empiece a intercambiarse información entre todos los usuarios para promover el desarrollo de la agricultura en el Perú, por lo que no dudes en plantear tus dudas o pedir sugerencias para lograr el cambio a cultivo orgánico que deseas. 
Suerte de nuevo con tus cultivos y saludos

----------

